# Nails



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Not too bad I think


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

#2


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Adorable!!!! I wish I could do stuff like that on my own, but I am a HORRIBLE artist lol!!!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I'd have a hard time working that delicately with my left hand.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

HA!!! I think I could do a better job if I had a monkeys hand... My left arm and hand is good for one thing: filling out the other sleeve in my shirts!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

There were probably 7 layers of paint on my right thumb from where I put too much blue or too much black back and forth


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

lol that would be me!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice nails


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Those are terrific! I can barely paint my nails a solid colour without making a complete mess of my hand.


----------

